# Gauges, Odometer and Dash lights Go Out to Lunch



## Tulsazorro (Aug 18, 2006)

Howdy All,

I've got a 99 Frontier SE 4x4 that's got a couple issues... One of them is the blower only works on High, but after searching around in this very handy forum, I think I've found the answer for that. Thanks to all you that have posted about that problem, I didn't realize I wasn't alone  

The other is this: I'm driving along and everything is groovy, then I turn on the lights...

My speedometer will go to 85, my tach will go to 3000 or 0 (whatever it feels like), my odometer will display random characters, my temp and fuel gage will go to the top or bottom of their limits AND my dash lights will go out. The thing is that it commonly happens when I turn the lights on, but not every time. I've even had it happen once when I didn't turn the lights on. When it does do it, it's not all the time, it might last for a minute, it might be an hour. The good thing is that it doesn't affect my external lights, or at least my headlights, I haven't stopped to check the other ones, my bad.

Has anybody run in to this before?


----------



## barrychapman (Oct 4, 2006)

Tulsazorro said:


> Howdy All,
> 
> I've got a 99 Frontier SE 4x4 that's got a couple issues... One of them is the blower only works on High, but after searching around in this very handy forum, I think I've found the answer for that. Thanks to all you that have posted about that problem, I didn't realize I wasn't alone
> 
> ...


I had a problem like the blower problem you had (i had it with a 2000 mustang). The problem was a faulty resistor for variable speeds.. just interested to know if that was the same problem you had (did you end up fixing it?)

i think the problem with the gauges and lights - it may be a bad connection with the wiring harness that attaches to the display. my dads altima had the same problem. he would get it when he would go over bumps i believe


----------



## Mylt1 (May 10, 2006)

check the connector on the back of the cluster also check the ground. may even want to disconnect it and clean the contacts then soem diaelectric(sp?) greese and plug it back in and make sure its tight.


----------



## Jules (Oct 16, 2006)

I recently develeped what semms to be about the same problem. While on a long trip recently (Highway driving), our 2000 Nissan Frontier developed a problem. The gauges on the Dash, after an extended time, the Speedometer, Odometer, Tachometer, Fuel and Temperature gauge stopped working/Froze. The rest of the truck seemed to be fine (dashlights/headlights/blinkers/radio/fan/heater) all worked fine. The problem continued on and off the entire trip. The speedometer would either freeze at 74/75 mph or drop to 0, the Tachometer also would freeze between 2,700/3,000 rpm or drop to 0. The digital Odometer would fade out and the temperature gauge would drop to cold. Occasionally they would return to normal while driving, but throughout the trip we would have to stop, turn off the truck and let the it cool down, and then all of the gauges would return to normal. However it seemed after we would travel for a time (No specific time or distance) it would start all over again. After we reached our destination on the trip and when we returned home, normal driving around town doesn't seem to affect it. Bumps don't seem to affect it, I'm wondering if something heats up and causes the problem???


----------



## BillHoo (Nov 13, 2006)

I have the identical problem with a Nissan Altima GXE year 2000 with over 74000 miles on it. My brother thinks it's a bad ground somewhere. I was hoping someone would have a concrete solution.

Other threads on the board have people with the same problem.



Jules said:


> I recently develeped what semms to be about the same problem. While on a long trip recently (Highway driving), our 2000 Nissan Frontier developed a problem. The gauges on the Dash, after an extended time, the Speedometer, Odometer, Tachometer, Fuel and Temperature gauge stopped working/Froze. The rest of the truck seemed to be fine (dashlights/headlights/blinkers/radio/fan/heater) all worked fine. The problem continued on and off the entire trip. The speedometer would either freeze at 74/75 mph or drop to 0, the Tachometer also would freeze between 2,700/3,000 rpm or drop to 0. The digital Odometer would fade out and the temperature gauge would drop to cold. Occasionally they would return to normal while driving, but throughout the trip we would have to stop, turn off the truck and let the it cool down, and then all of the gauges would return to normal. However it seemed after we would travel for a time (No specific time or distance) it would start all over again. After we reached our destination on the trip and when we returned home, normal driving around town doesn't seem to affect it. Bumps don't seem to affect it, I'm wondering if something heats up and causes the problem???


----------



## Jimbabwe52 (Feb 18, 2018)

*Similar problem and possible solutions*

Checked another message board for this problem. It seems as if the only problem I don't have is the gas gauge dropping to zero. I recently purchased a used 2000 Xterra. Found a few solutions others found: Starting from the most expensive, besides taking it to a dealer who will probably charge you 3-5 times as much as this first solution: If you need someone else to do the fix, there is a site Mr. Whizard that will fix your instrument cluster for (in most cases) $229 which includes shipping fees (yes you have to ship it out), but it's supposed to be a quick turnaround time. 2000 and 2001 repair costs are $329 which includes shipping and an LED upgrade which will change the color from a less bright white to a more soothing color (blue is represented, but may come in other colors). No, they will not sell the parts to anyone to make the repairs themselves.

For do-it-yourselfers like myself, one person says they spent around $200 for a speedometer servo and new circuit board (on the advice of a "Nissan guy") and his problem was fixed saying it had been 4-5 months after he replaced the parts. I would also say that you might want to replace the regular lights with LED's (A solution one poster recommended as the fix. Purchasable on superbrightleds.com, the 24-xHP instrument wedge lights [his words] he estimated he needed 5, you may want to order a couple more. This was his solution to the problem. also: be careful when removing the old bulbs from the plastic clips, because they can break easily. There's no need to replace the warning light bulbs. As stated, he used this as his solution because the original bulbs can overheat the board and cause the gauges to shut down, which also seems to degenerate as time goes by.). Overheating seems to be a key issue with this problem as one poster stated that for a time, parking in shade and using a sunshade reduced the incidences of the problem, but after a while, it started occurring more regularly, hence my stating that the condition seems to be degenerative. One guy bought a new gauge cluster for around $130 and says the problem is solved. The least expensive "workaround" (it's free) is to turn down the illumination on the panel, as it will reduce the amount of heat, which many have found "fixes" the problem. One poster suggested that living New Mexico and being as hot as it is there may cause the problem to act up despite turning down the illumination. My first solution will be to replace the lights behind the cluster with LED's (which I've learned from a YouTube video for replacing the lights in a Jeep instrument cluster, you can get different colors for) to reduce the heat and would be the least expensive.


----------



## Ed Mc (Aug 31, 2006)

Lots of problems with these. I guess I'm lucky since I live in a relatively cool clime (W.Wa) and my '98 Frontier only has around 82K on the clock. So 20 years and it's still going strong!

But from what I understand, a lot of the problem comes from cold solder joints on the printed circuit board. So it might behoove those pulling their instrument clusters, to check carefully (using, say, a magnifying glass and strong light) for faults on the PC board, before sending off for repiar. You can reflow any bad/cracked solder joints and they would be good as new.

This site offers an instrument cluster rebuild for '98-'99 Frontiers for $85.00. 

MyAirBags Provides Nissan Frontier (1998-1999) Instrument Cluster Rebuild

For other models and years, if you don't find yours listed, I'd expect you could give them a holler.

There are a number of instrument cluster repair vendors on eBay as well:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_od...ster,+instrument)+repair+-quest+-cog&_sacat=0

HTH & G'luck...........ed


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nothing like bringing a 12-year-old post back from the dead! Good info, though!


----------



## Ed Mc (Aug 31, 2006)

smj999smj said:


> Nothing like bringing a 12-year-old post back from the dead! Good info, though!


Just a testament that these and many older Nissan PU's are still giving good service to many. 

I'm glad this forum is still going, I have no intention of getting rid of mine! I like the excellent MPG and reliability. 

Plus it's easy to drive and has a real 6-foot bed. All the newer trucks are just too dang big, my Fronty is Just Right! 

Cheers........ed


----------

